# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Gear for Dogs

## Zack

I just got a pack for my Black Lab/Australian Sheepdog mix to go hiking with me.  Does anybody else have one for their dog?  If so, do they like it?  Are they comfortable with it?

----------


## hunter63

Bella won't even wear a scarf....LOL
So, no can't help ya.....

----------


## wilderness medic

Been looking at MOLLE vests for a while but can't justify several hundred dollars right now. Have a few of the food packs and canteens for the vest from caliber dog. Like it so far.

----------


## Zack

> Been looking at MOLLE vests for a while but can't justify several hundred dollars right now. Have a few of the food packs and canteens for the vest from caliber dog. Like it so far.


What things would even go on a MOLLE vest for dogs?  Just the food and canteens?

----------


## wilderness medic

Food storage/canteen with folding dishes. Pouches for misc stuff including your stuff if they can pack it. Gopro mount. They have some k9 trauma kits and other stuff. A lot not applicable to civilian use. Some come with attachment points for hooking on rope/ to your harness.

----------


## Zack

I think I'll let Angus carry his own food, a little water, maybe a FAK, and some accessories.

----------


## crashdive123

> I think I'll let Angus carry his own food, a little water, maybe a FAK, and some accessories.


The last Angus I had *WAS* the food.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Zack

We've got a part Australian Sheepdog.  You've got to name him something Australian!

----------


## hunter63

> What things would even go on a MOLLE vest for dogs?  Just the food and canteens?


"Here Angus, come here boy.....with the food and water.....here boy....."

If you can get him to haul stuff why not his own food and water.......?

BTW, I thing Angus is Scottish....but maybe not?

----------


## Zack

> "Here Angus, come here boy.....with the food and water.....here boy....."
> 
> If you can get him to haul stuff why not his own food and water.......?
> 
> BTW, I thing Angus is Scottish....but maybe not?


That's what I meant, his own provisions.  We didn't name him, he was a rescue.  I don't know enough to answer your question, but we end up calling him "Bad Dog" a lot anyway...

----------


## hunter63

> That's what I meant, his own provisions.  We didn't name him, he was a rescue.  I don't know enough to answer your question, but we end up calling him "Bad Dog" a lot anyway...


LOL...I hear ya.....every Lab in the world has a real first name of "Gadammit"........

----------


## hunter63

You can always try a ........

This guy just like to pull.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Zack

> You can always try a ........
> 
> This guy just like to pull.....
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's neat, a cart for the dog.  I know the Plains Indians had a device similar to that, a travois.  It was designed for horses, but I suppose that you could let the dog pull it.  As long as you were familiar with basic lashings and you had access to spars, you could whip one up in the field.  Wildernessoutfitters (Dave Canterbury) has a good video about one for a goat.  And what you said about the labs, it's true.

----------


## Walter2

Got this for my Australian cattle dog
http://www.ruffwear.com/Palisades-Pa...=2&category=13

----------


## finallyME

I got a pack for my dog...look at my avatar.  When she was younger (about 5 or 6 years old) I had her carry more than her own stuff.  When she got older, she carried just her stuff.  But that was mainly just food, a collapsible bowl, and some first aid stuff.  She only carried water when we were hiking in the desert.  If we were hiking with lots of streams then she just drank from whatever she came across.

I also got a drafting harness for her.  Converted a bike trailer to a cart, and also used the harness for her to pull a sled.
My youtube channel has videos of her doing all this.

By the way, you don't want your dog carrying much weight, or pulling anything heavy, until they are about 2 years old.  They need time for their joints to mature.

----------


## Solar Geek

Hey how come I cannot see the pictures Hunter63 posted when I am registered and signed in? Only happening in this thread?

----------


## Rick

It's a bug in the software. I've fixed them.....for now. It happens in every thread but not all at once. It just seems to pick and choose. Actually, I don't think the software likes Hunter. It seems to be picking on him.

----------


## Duece

I ve been looking at this for a bit,think i am going to finally bite the bullet and buy a couple cheap dog packs as an experiment.i like the idea of them carrying their own weight plus couldnt hurt for mans best friend to maybe carry a little extra of mans saving grace( by that i mean a couple extra canteens of water)
I read somewhere that dogs are more comfortable and happy/stable when they are actually working,by that i mean giving the dog a "job" to do. I will sometimes tuck things under one of my dogs collars and send her go deliver the package to my wife wherever she is. Of course there is a lot if positive praise when they accomplish the task.i am looking forward to getting them their packs is really quite exciting for me

----------


## Rick

> I read somewhere that dogs are more comfortable and happy/stable when they are actually working




My guess is that wasn't written by a dog. All the dogs I've ever had were tickled pink to sleep all day and play ball.

----------


## Sarge47

I find that removing the fur is probably the nastiest part, so I carry several knives; usually a skinning knife, boning knife, and a nice filleting knife.  There are several steak sauces that help remove the "doggy" taste and seasonings like salt, pepper, oregano, etc. can make dog a great meal.  God bless those Cherokees for those great recipes!.... :Creepy:

----------


## Duece

I kind of thought that maybe the author meant was that giving them a task gave them a purpose.i cannot remember where i read it so if the author signed Fido i cannot say.one of my dogs is comfortable sitting on her butt all day,the other would go all day and loves to do tricks tasks walks etc.anything that keeps her moving and involved is right up her alley

----------


## hunter63

> Hey how come I cannot see the pictures Hunter63 posted when I am registered and signed in? Only happening in this thread?


Actually happens quite a bit....to more than me....?

Looks OK to me now....Thanks Rick

----------


## TXyakr

Here is a good idea for a lightweight dog bed during the hot summer months as long as your dog is fairly smart.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...07&pnref=story

It works well with Brazilian dogs, may take more training for American dogs.

----------


## hunter63

> Here is a good idea for a lightweight dog bed during the hot summer months as long as your dog is fairly smart.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...07&pnref=story
> 
> It works well with Brazilian dogs, may take more training for American dogs.


LOL.....Out standing.....
Have to get one for Lady Bella.....she sleeps with us and is a bed hog.......like to ..."touch"

----------


## hayshaker

wilderness medic mabey i,ll try to make one in molle and post it here.btw i have a registerd black shepard her name is
queenie.

----------


## Zack

> I find that removing the fur is probably the nastiest part, so I carry several knives; usually a skinning knife, boning knife, and a nice filleting knife.  There are several steak sauces that help remove the "doggy" taste and seasonings like salt, pepper, oregano, etc. can make dog a great meal.  God bless those Cherokees for those great recipes!....


Wrong thread?

----------

